# DE for health...



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I went out today and bought some DE for both my husband and I and hopefully for our 14 year old daughter too. I just downed my first glass of juice with about two teaspoons of it. I expected it to be gritty enough to notice and it really was not, went down smooth, but I did keep a spoon in the glass to keep it stirred up to get it all. Less gritty than a Tums :thumbraise:!

I read on one naturopathic site that many Americans could have intenstinal parasite and not know it. They stated that chronic heartburn, frequent nausea, constipation, diahrrea and a host of other non-descriptive things most doctors throw a pill at, could be the result of one parasitic infection or another. If this was not enough of a "eeewwww.." moment for me, then the disucssion in this same article came up of...ehem, un-eliminated wastes..

So, going to the more practical ideas, I found it also has been known to aid in controlling cholesterol and blood pressure, both issues my husband has been on medication for. He was off the cholesterol med for some time, replacing it with grape seed extract, but, DE is so cheap, this could replace the spendy supplements. I too could benefit, I have no medical insurance and I could guess cholesterol is likely needing some control and BP. I would much rather start this regimen than to have some medical know it all throw toxic pills at me.

I wanted to start this thread to find out who else has instituted this regimen and what results they have had. I started up on two teaspoons daily for one week, and will up it to potentially 2 Tblsp. a day but gradually. This article stated some people have reactions to the detoxing process. I am not sure what they meant by "reactions" and wondered if this meant a need to be near the bathroom?

Oh, and it stated that it could also aid in sinus troubles....hmmm...I am a chronic Sudafed taker, and this has been discussed here, so I will dutifully keep all posted on those results, which will be much more obvious than my cholesterol and the potential internal parasites (anyone grossed out by that? I am)!! I am using this for the cats daily to keep parasite out of their systems, since we have been battling a flea problem, know they certainly are bothered by it.

Will post other noticed results, about feeling better, maybe energetic, less heartburn....anything noteworthy. This could be the OTC we will stock for when SHTF instead of a bunch of spendy meds and supplements.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My oldest daughter has told me that at the "Health Food Store" that works at, sells DE for parasite issues. Have not tried it yet but knowing her, it will be soon be on menu.

One of the ailments you reffed, Cholesterol, can be dramatically lowered by a daily dose of "Psyllium Husks", I believe that the water soluble fiber in it is what comes into play, like a mega dose of Cheerios each morning. I went from a cholesterol that was too high to calculate to a total of under 100 and dropped the cholesterol meds. I believe the psyllium was a big player.

For the parasites, I am going to grow and test a remedy this year, "Wormwood". 

I know that these two topics do not go along with your intent of this thread, and for that, I apologize for it, it may help someone to drop the prescriptions.

Since you are trying the DE for issues you cited, I will wait for a report from you before I let the daughter use us as guinea pig.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL....I told my teenage daughter about the potential for all humans to have a parasite or two, and she wrinkled her nose up and said "gross mom, I didn't need to hear that".

My husband has been using the psyllium for quite a while, along with grape seed extract. Those two combined are more to get than the DE, and if DE could be our overall wonder item, it would also be a money saver.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just make sure your DE is food grade, which I am sure you did. I also have read that it will help your hair and nails. I buy it by the 50lb bag for my chickens and the coops. I really should start taking it as well. I am anxious to hear how you feel after taking it. There was an article on a health site I read each morning and they couldnt say enough good things about it. Where I buy my grains at this one farm they also sell it it small bags. When I inquired about it she told me people add it to their homemade bread. 
Please keep us informed. 
BTW, make sure you rub it through your cats fur.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is an older thread on DE.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/anyone-else-use-de-3118/


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks uncleJoe...The internal cleansing...yeah, took only two teaspoons the other night, and wow, my intestines were twisting around. I took it as a good sign, but one of the things they warned about in some articles as a temporary side affect. Once my system is used to it, and of course cleansed, I assume it will no longer do that. 

Though I take Sudafed at night, chronic sinus inflamation, and took the DE right after I felt the Sudafed kick in, but about another hour passed and it seemed suddenly the Sudafed had stopped working. I assumed this meant the DE cleaned it out too (time release sticks to the inside of your stomach to release slowly...). Will now be taking it in the morning instead.

I have to assume all of our internal systems are pretty mucked up in the day and age, and I wonder if this could be a host to a lot of our modern day health issues so many are having? Diabetes, weight troubles, and all those other ones you hear so much about? Some articles have stated that Naturopathic doctors hold the idea that parasites are the direct cause of most cancers. I wondered how true this was, and would DE be a cure, or just a prevention?


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

So far, just a few days into taking it, and there is honestly, an overall feeling of wellness. Sleeping soundly, and much better, waking up feeling like I slept good and hard and not feeling like I would want to crawl back into bed. How is this affected by DE? Any ideas?

So far liking this benefit, this alone makes me want to keep taking it for good, I have not slept well in decades, just chalked it up to daily stressors that kept my mind from shutting down.....:2thumb:


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I found this bit of info today. I am going to start drinking this tomorrow morning. 

The sharp points found on fossilized diatom exoskeletons create a safe and non-toxic strong abrasive that scrubs intestinal walls and cuts up any parasites present in the digestive tract. Additionally, as it passes the digestive tract, it attracts and absorbs pathogens such as bacteria, viruses, protozoa, and fungi. It also absorbs and removes pesticides, heavy metals, and drug residues.

Diatomaceous earth also has many health benefits due to its mineral content, which consists of about 85% amorphous silica and approximately 20 trace minerals. The silica in diatomaceous earth is effective in preventing premature aging. Silica can also make age spots fade and also helps to repair and maintain lung tissue elasticity.

Regular intake of diatomaceous earth also has numerous other health benefits, some of which include:

*Lowering blood pressure and bad cholesterol.
*Relieving sore joints.
*Healthier skin and hair.
*Healthier teeth and gums.
*Harder nails.


_

I am no dr, but I wouldnt be taking Sudafed everynight. IMHO. If you are all snotty, it could be something you are eating that is causing this or allergies from in your home. Start keeping a log of what you eat for a week. Then take something out for a week and see if it clears up any. If not, go to the next food. Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Uncle Joe, I just read your link from 2010, you still taking this stuff? If so, do you feel any better? If not, why did you quit?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya'll have finally convinced me to try DE. When I go to the health food store am I going to look for a particular brand name or will I be looking for a label that says DE?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I had to cut back on DE...my hair grew too fast and I don't like to spend a lot getting it cut and I can't keep my nails cut. I only take it about every other day now.
I found for me the DE mixes better with apple juice, which I always have in the fridge..I let it set out a while because I can't have cold on my teeth..sinusitis; and it probably mixes better with warm liquid than cold.
I also had occasional acid reflux; like once every two or three weeks and did NOT want that purple tablet EVERY day like my friend; I no longer have acid reflux.
I paid $11 for 5 lbs and $12 shipping online..

Last week I bought food grade DE from TSC>>>>>>>

*TSC HAS 20 LBS FOR $11*!!!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

lilmissy, no not "snotty" completely stuffed up. No medical, and furthermore no doctor, when I did have medical, ever offered up why my sinuses swelled up at night other than "it's allergies, take a Benadryl", which is something I cannot take, you've heard of people who get "Benadryl hangovers", right? I am the worst case scenario, took it for 2 weeks, my body never got used to it, and my sinuses were worse than when I started (more stuffy and dried out to boot). The only explanation is I grew up in a household of heavy smokers, and this did some permanent damage. Daytime I am up and moving and it stays clear enough, but without Sudafed, cannot breath good at night, imagine having a cold in your nose all your life...



> helps to repair and maintain lung tissue elasticity.


I can use this help, one doctor, as a child, thought I had asthma, but another more recently asked an interesting question no one ever had "were you born premature"? As my mother then admitted to me doctors back in the 60's had this habit of not only not listening to a pregnant woman (God complex) but would induce labors for their own convenience, and she calculated I would have been due about first 2 weeks in August, her doctor sent her in to be induced July 20th (he went on vacation the day after...), about 4 weeks too early from her estimate. So the conclusion was one doctor felt my lungs were underdeveloped, and I have always wondered if something could help (and yes, a smoking pregnant mother is twice at risk for having babies with lung problems to boot). Here's hoping.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh, and wanted to add, I would take Sudafed at night, and seemed lately, they were not working, almost at all. I could take it 7pm, and still crawl in bed sort of stuffed up. Became very frustrating. As soon as I have been on the DE, the Sudafed kicks in nicely and I am not getting that initial jittery feeling it had before. 

So in a nutshell, I am seeing some promising results, but I'll let you all know about the husbands progress too. I think his will take a bit longer, he is older than me and has abused his body a bit (currently he smokes and is supposed to be quitting, after 19 years of pleading with him), and I think there is a little more to be undone.

Late evening, and still have that overall well being feeling....:2thumb:, and it has been a stressful evening too...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, goodness I didn't know all of this! I thought it was just something you put in chicken coups!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I found this at my local TSC, is this what I want?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/red-la...s-earth-with-calcium-bentonite-20-lb--1019864

My only other option is at a natural food market they have a 12oz container for $16.99


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I just got clay and DE from AMZN, that looks like a much better deal.
I use the clay for toothpaste, and a buddy of mine takes the clay and DE for stomach issues, and swears by it.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

So long as it says "food grade" and is consumable. Apparently there is the use for barns, and garden use, not something you want in your stomach I can bet.

We have had a flea problem here since we moved in and plan to wait till things dry out and use DE, the outdoor use grade, and spread it all around the place and let if kill the fleas off that must he out there. Maybe a second application, but hopefully this will finally put our flea problem to rest to some degree.

BTW, as for the chicken coup use, we do to, helps keep the droppings dried out, easier to clean and any problems with external bugs, and they love to dust, so fill a hole with it and watch them roll around in it on a good sunny day, funny.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> So far, just a few days into taking it, and there is honestly, an overall feeling of wellness. Sleeping soundly, and much better, waking up feeling like I slept good and hard and not feeling like I would want to crawl back into bed. How is this affected by DE? Any ideas?
> 
> So far liking this benefit, this alone makes me want to keep taking it for good, I have not slept well in decades, just chalked it up to daily stressors that kept my mind from shutting down.....:2thumb:


So, it's been a few months. Are you still taking it? sleeping well? feeling well? What about DH, how'd it work for him?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I also have been taking it a few months. I still have some gray hair  coming in. Will it take it awhile to go away? I have dark hair, not all over gray.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Uncle Joe, I just read your link from 2010, you still taking this stuff? If so, do you feel any better? If not, why did you quit?


So sorry.  I never saw this.

I used it daily for about 6 months but honestly, I didn't see/feel any change. I use it a couple times a month now just to help clean things out.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it does just that, clears out junk in your digestive system and possibly the liver. Some sites I have read they believe it gets into your blood stream and can help with plaque buildup in veins....if so it is worth taking. some have said it helps with allergies, but that may come under liver cleansing, if your liver is mucked up you could bet nothing in your endocrine system is in good enough shape to deal with allergens. 

Personally I do feel an all over well being from using it. Less to none heartburn and in our family the problem with that has been hereditary, so we suffer from it from our teens and up. Another point is my husband was low testosterone, and a prior time he used the patch for that, the effect was not good. This time it is more effective and working for him, and I do think the one difference in the DE. So I say again, its all about cleansing the liver out, because if your system is toxic, your liver is "dirty" and no medications or supplements will do you any good.


----------

